# My Diesels



## igmuska

*BURLINGTON NORTHERN ROSTER*

*Burlington Northern, BN, SD40-2 #8143*









*Burlington Northern, BN, SD40-2 #8090*









*Burlington Northern, BN, SD40-2 #8097*









*Burlington Northern, BN, SD45, #6430*









*Burlington Northern, BN, SD45, #6416*









*Burlington Northern, BN, GP50, #3110*









*Burlington Northern, BN, GP38-2, #2076*









*BURLINGTON NORTHERN SANTA FE ROSTER*

*BNSF Railway Dash 9-44CW #617*









*Burlington Northern Santa Fe, BNSF, SD40-2 #6854*









*Burlington Northern Santa Fe, BNSF, SD40-2, #6752*









*Burlington Northern Santa Fe, BNSF, SD40-2, #6821*









*Burlington Northern Santa Fe, BNSF, SD40, #6301*









*MILWAUKEE ROAD ROSTER*

*Milwaukee Road, MILW, SD45, #8*









*GREAT NORTHERN ROSTER*

*Great Northern, GN, SD45, #417*


----------



## Boston&Maine

Hustle Muscle? Was this something which was actually written on some prototypes?


----------



## igmuska

On Youtube, conrailSD40guy has some very insightful comments on the Hustle Muscle.


----------



## dozer

igmuska said:


> On Youtube, conrailSD40guy has some very insightful comments on the Hustle Muscle.


 Wow, some people are so anal it's insane. This actually bothers me, mainly because I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for. I can imagine him being upset if this was supposed to be a $400 100% accurate to the last detail show quality model, but it's not, it's an entry level hobby grade locomotive. Geesh.


----------



## dozer

Oh, by the way, excellent loco line up Igmuska.


----------



## gc53dfgc

it seems a bit much to be complaining about to little detail parts. I mean he could get the pump for a few bucks and just cover up the brake wheel with puddy or whatever it is you are supposed to use even though he say's he can't (must not know alot about detailing and making models to say that). Plus the new athearn loco of the hustle muscle is indeed prototypicaly correct. I do disagree with is opinion that athearn engines are bad i got a EMD c44-9w off ebay and has some of the best detail i have seen and it runs like a dream absolutly no problems what so ever (don't know about there customer service though never needed it). nice bunch of loco's by the way.


----------



## igmuska

dozer said:


> Oh, by the way, excellent loco line up Igmuska.


Thanks. Eventually I'll DCC those locos.


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy

Boston&Maine said:


> Hustle Muscle? Was this something which was actually written on some prototypes?


yeah that locomotive is still opearating at the lake superior railroad meusam in duluth with hustle muscle painted on the side


----------

